# How to reset my dell inspiron 1150



## horsetigar (Dec 8, 2009)

ray: Hi can any tell me how to re set my laptop to the factory settings
if i loss any data i don't mind as i thinking of getting a new laptop.:normal:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF your info is in the manual 
Using Dell PC Restore by Symantec
Use Dell PC Restore by Symantec only as the last method to restore your operating system.
PC Restore restores your hard drive to the operating state it was in when you purchased the
computer. Any programs or files added since you received your computer—including data files—
are permanently deleted from the hard drive. Data files include documents, spreadsheets, e-mail
messages, digital photos, music files, and so on. If possible, back up all data before using
PC Restore.
NOTICE: Using PC Restore permanently deletes all data on the hard drive and removes any applications
or drivers installed after you received your computer. If possible, back up the data before using
PC Restore.
To use PC Restore:
1 Turn on the computer.
During the boot process, a blue bar with www.dell.com appears at the top of the screen.
2 Immediately upon seeing the blue bar, press <Ctrl><F11>.
If you do not press <Ctrl><F11> in time, let the computer finish restarting, and then
restart the computer again.
NOTICE: If you do not want to proceed with PC Restore, click Reboot in the following step. manual found here page 60\62 http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1150/en/index.htm#printed_documentation


----------



## horsetigar (Dec 8, 2009)

:wave:Thank you it was very helpful as i lost my manual I will give a try:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome hope it has what you need


----------

